# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Расшифруйте пожалуйста

## grika

Смотрю в прайс комплектующих. Понимаю только начало а остальное с трудом. Помогите разобраться.
Расшифруйте пожалуйста. Спасибо


1. Плата системная Gigabyte (Socket-AM3) GA-MA770T-UD3 AMD770 4*DDR3 IDE SATA PCI-Ex16 GLAN 1394 ATX
2. Процессор АMD (SocketAM3) Athlon II X4 635 AM3 (AWADX635WFGMI) (2.9/2000/2Mb) BOX
3. Память DDRАM 2048 Mb DDR3 PC10600 1333MHz Samsung original
4. Диск жесткий SATA 1 Tb WD WD1001FALS/WD10EALS (7200rpm) 32Mb SATA-II
5. Видеокарта PCI-E Sapphire 1 GB Radeon 4850 (SKU 11132-34/40/51) (256bit DDR3, TV-out, DVI)
6. Вентилятор для процессора Igloo 5063Silent (S775 Prescott 3.4GHz/20дБа/шарикопод)
7. Корпус SuperPower 3332 CA (400W) P4 USB/AU PW 1 24 Pin S-ATA

----------


## Slater

> Смотрю в прайс комплектующих. Понимаю только начало а остальное с трудом. Помогите разобраться.
> Расшифруйте пожалуйста. Спасибо
> 
> 
> 1. Плата системная Gigabyte (Socket-AM3) GA-MA770T-UD3 AMD770 4*DDR3 IDE SATA PCI-Ex16 GLAN 1394 ATX
> 2. Процессор АMD (SocketAM3) Athlon II X4 635 AM3 (AWADX635WFGMI) (2.9/2000/2Mb) BOX
> 3. Память DDRАM 2048 Mb DDR3 PC10600 1333MHz Samsung original
> 4. Диск жесткий SATA 1 Tb WD WD1001FALS/WD10EALS (7200rpm) 32Mb SATA-II
> 5. Видеокарта PCI-E Sapphire 1 GB Radeon 4850 (SKU 11132-34/40/51) (256bit DDR3, TV-out, DVI)
> ...


4-х ядерный процессор, оперативная память 2 гига, винчестер (жесткий диск) на 1 тб т.е 1000 гб.
Видеокарта очень хорошая:yes:
единственно в эту комплектацию я быдобавил еще оперативной памяти до 4 гб.(пункт 3)

----------


## grika

> 4-х ядерный процессор, оперативная память 2 гига, винчестер (жесткий диск) на 1 тб т.е 1000 гб.


это я и сам понял. меня интересуют буквенно-цифровые значения этих записей. и это не выбор компьютера, а варианты комплектующих для их расшифровки

----------


## DeadMoroz59

больше конкретики в вопросе!
например мать можно так подробнее описать - чипсет AMD770, 4 слота памяти под стандарт ДДР3, есть IDE слот, есть Sata слот, один слот под видео катру с кратностью 16 (бывает также и х32), сетевуха гигабитная, порт 1394, ну и форм-фактор матери самой -ATX....

----------


## slava.sse

1. Плата системная Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3 
2. Процессор АMD  Athlon II X4 635 AM3 (AWADX635WFGMI) (2.9/2000/2Mb) BOX
3. Память dimm  DDR3 PC10600 1333MHz 2048 Mb Samsung 
4. Диск жесткий WD WD1001FALS/WD10EALS (7200rpm) 1 Tb,32Mb кэш, SATA-II
5. Видеокарта Sapphire Radeon 4850  1 GB,256bit DDR3, TV-out, DVI,
6. Вентилятор для процессора IceHammer IH-4300B/4330
7. Корпус Miditower ATX CoolerMaster CM Elite 332 
8. БП FSP Group FSP500-60GLN

я там конечно подправил конфигурацию,но всё-же,я выбрал там более некоторые качественные компоненты,а кулер вы хотелми взять для 775,как вы хотите ставить кулер от 775 на ам3,да ещё и боксовый,там кулер нужен по серьёзнее,а то 4-х ядерный атлон это печка что-надо

---------- Post added at 19:17 ---------- Previous post was at 19:16 ----------

а маркировка проца значит,что если там будут соответствующие пункты,присущие фенону,то вам повезёт,вы можете обзавестишь дополнительным кэшем в 6 мб

----------

